# New vid from GW, date for next pre-order/release.



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Could this be the long awaited Advanced oder of the 6th ed Chaos Space Marine codex or the starter-set or Daemons?


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Freeze frames in the video look like art from Chaos Daemons.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

oh please, oh please, oh please be CSM's.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nope, not CSM. As LordMolnar pointed out, is Chaos Demons. Freezframe and you'll see bloodletters, demonettes, plaguebears and flamers of Tzeentch.

Also our faithful rumours guy Bindi, who's pretty much never wrong, has said its Demons first... Then CSM.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

That was not the best video to play in the middle of a crowded train station at a quiet moment


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ah well we'll know in 5 days.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I froze the frames and LordMolnar is right they're demons


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Guess we will find out in 4 days


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Hopefully its just the use of any random chaos images, as a daemon release would be utterly shit.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't we pretty much know what army is gonna get released and have at least some idea what the major changes will be at least a month or two ahead of time? All I've heard people saying is CSM, Tau, DA, and a bunch of SoB people clammoring for a new release. Nothing about Demons at all. Though I'm not nearly as plugged in as most of you I would be amazed if GW could pull off a release of an entire codex by surprise.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet that they're unveiling plastic kits(plaguebearers?)/finecast or possibly some new Greater Daemons. That would be great, as the models right now are awfully small and the Forgeworld ones are too large for regular games. 

While I had also hoped for CSM, there is a wealth of available CSM artwork and a complete lack of it in the video.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

If its deamons then it will be just like empire. they update them too many times. True the empire fans are happy but the bret players (me) are :headbutt:


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

I believe its just a relaunch of a bunch of different models for Daemons...


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't even think about a model release. I got it stuck in my head that you guys ment a codex. It would make sense if they released some demons cause you know they can be used in the CSM codex which is right around the corner. Some plastics and some failcast.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

777swappamag777 said:


> If its deamons then it will be just like empire. they update them too many times.


1st off the demons codex is pretty gimped in terms of choices front to back (ya, some nice HQ selections, but other than that its pretty much a 1 shot per god...) and isnt very good, fun but not very good...that said people who played FateCrusher f*cked me up last edition.

the equivalent to Empire for 40k is Codex Space Marines...you know that stuff that usually has a dude in blue armor on the front?k:

honestly i would love it if GW released a demons codex, or at least lots of new PLASTIC boxes (Plague bearers, fiends of slaanesh, Greater Demons, HERALDS, etc)

----

besides i would love it for Demons to be the "guinea pig" to start out the edition (see C:SM now)


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I think someone online mentioned an upcoming WD that changes a few things in the Daemon codex and armybook. I don't know about all that, but its something I'd like to see.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Please not Daemons. I want at least one tournament with my current Warhammer Armybook.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Its a release of some new daemons, not an army book if the release schedule floating around is correct 

so plastic plague bearers, screamers and a bunch of finecast like blue scribes, theres the remaining greater deamons as finecast as well

I think its a good thing before the release of CSM, praise the word of chaos brothers, the last days of the corpse emperor draws near


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just in time for my birthday!


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Archaon18 said:


> Just in time for my birthday!


Well, I can pretend it's my birthday again can't I?!

Anyways, this is perfect timing really! I've been unable to really do much with my CSM's due to the impending new codex, and my poor Daemons have been looking down from their shelf wondering why I don't show them any love anymore...

Best news of all, we're finally getting some rules ajustments/amendments! Ever since the giant GK clusterfuck that rendered my entire army un-playable, I've been dying for some payback!

Tzeentch has at long last answered my prayers! Now it's time for some sweet, sweet revenge!


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe it's a combined CSM/Daemons codex? #conspiracytheory


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

AwesomusPrime said:


> Maybe it's a combined CSM/Daemons codex? #conspiracytheory


No, it just Chaos Daemon updates for both systems.

CSM's get to wait until October it seems.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well that is answered I guess.

stephen.w.langdon has posted a link to a Dutch WD looksee vid in the below thread.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=114731.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Well that is answered I guess.
> 
> stephen.w.langdon has posted a link to a Dutch WD looksee vid in the below thread.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=114731.


Here is an English one;


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

That worked, thanks. Interesting indeed. Looks like fiends are still godly expensive to field......Nurglings were what, 18$ for 3 before? Not much of a change there. 

Antsy to see the rules for that gigantic daemonic lawnmower. Also interested to know if there are any rules updates for the codex itself or if its just plugs to sell new models.

Did anyone else look at that lawnmower and think about how much of a bitch to build/transport it'll be? Lord.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Ravner298 said:


> Did anyone else look at that lawnmower and think about how much of a bitch to build/transport it'll be? Lord.


Honestly this is something that pisses me off. GW's obsession with big centrepiece models that end up been a pain to transport. Like the Empire chicken, the Goblin spider, the 2 Ogre things, and the Tomb Kingdom sphinx things.


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

OMG, my pants got tight!


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Reminds me of the "13th black crusade" bit on the timeline in the rulebook, and subsequently, of this:






In other news, my pants just got very tight and very sticky. <3


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

IanC said:


> Honestly this is something that pisses me off. GW's obsession with big centrepiece models that end up been a pain to transport. Like the Empire chicken, the Goblin spider, the 2 Ogre things, and the Tomb Kingdom sphinx things.


You forgot the Vampire Coven Throne....That thing is damn near impossible to transport -_-


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm excited, this will give me a decent Daemon Army component to Sons of Achaylus.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Hopefully its just the use of any random chaos images, as a daemon release would be utterly shit.


don't be such a negative nelly.

Think of it like this:

when CSM's do come out, you'll have more ways to kit-bash them.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Why is it so confusing for some? 

It's a WD update for Daemons with a few new models, not a new dex. Changes nothing about the release schedule of CSM.


----------

